# garden city peir vs surfside pier???



## pilotmtnNc (May 21, 2013)

Coming down in a couple weeks plan on fishing garden city pier but considering trying surfside pier any sigestions on which one is more productive??? And has all this rain increase the. Currents on the surf any? Because I remember a few years ago when we had a lot of rain b4 I came down to pawleys island to surf fish their wasn't a sinker that would keep my bait in one spot I was having to cast up current and let it drift like trout fishing still caught some descent drum but if anyone has any advice for next time I'm in that same scenario that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Surfside has meters that charge you to park by the hour. I don't fish there, but the pier is fine... GC Pier is a friendly bunch.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

We usually stay close to surfside pier so i mostly fish it but im trying out GC this year. It looks like fun. Are you bothered by the other things going on at the pier. (bands , dj ). Not sure i will like it but I ll try it.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Garden City pier. JMO


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Surfside charges to park . Good enough reason not to go. They charge to just walk it!


----------



## Jagmasterwalter (May 14, 2013)

I liked GC. Staff seemed friendly, looked like they stock enough tackle (if one needed it) plus, my other half was able to bring me a cold one from their bar.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

My vote is for GC as well.


----------

